# Friends Of A Different Breed



## fdairyanime (Aug 12, 2011)

I have had this comic up for a while now, you can see it on my deviantart account of the same name.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 12, 2011)

Post a link, it is easier.


----------



## fdairyanime (Aug 12, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Post a link, it is easier.



I'm new at this, my apologies. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6299618 It's not my best art, since I drew it a long time ago but it gets better.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 12, 2011)

So are you telling us about your comic because you want feedback or something?


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 14, 2011)

OP do you want feedback? Cause if you're just trying to advertise your art, there is a proper place for that, and it's not in the comics & zines. You want the black market next door.  

So do you want feedback or no? Cause if no, then this thread doesn't belong here. :$


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 14, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> OP do you want feedback? Cause if you're just trying to advertise your art, there is a proper place for that, and it's not in the comics & zines. You want the black market next door.
> 
> So do you want feedback or no? Cause if no, then this thread doesn't belong here. :$



Actually the black market would not be the place for that sort of thing. The black market is for selling things for money.  The Link Plox is for linking things but this section is just for Comics and mags and it can be just for promotion if I understand the rules correctly.  She/he does not need to be looking for feedback to be justified posting a comic here. It's generally not good form to do so though.  If you want to get members of a community (i.e. the Fur Affinity Forums) to be interested in your comic it's generally a good idea to be apart of that community first.  Other wise it's just spam.  The OP has a grand total of 4 posts so I wouldn't really say that he/she is apart of the community. That said I don't believe any rules were broken even if the OP is not looking for feedback.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm, good to know then. Thanks  Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## Taralack (Aug 14, 2011)

If you want critiques you need to go to the right forum - http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/22-Tutorials-and-Critiques


----------

